# Hot wheels hopper



## JmG (Feb 19, 2003)

well i had 10 minutes to spare today, so i threw this one together... it actually turned out to be the best one i ever had. sits low in the front, and hops great too! ill sell it... just pm me...


----------



## JmG (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## JmG (Feb 19, 2003)

tell me what ya think... ive only made a couple of em, but i kinda like em, so ill probably make more. 



Last edited by JmG at Oct 20 2003, 11:50 PM


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks very good! :0


----------



## JmG (Feb 19, 2003)

i just threw together a riviera since i posted this one... it hops a couple times then gets stuck, but i think i know the problem

edit: riviera is now fixed and works great too  



Last edited by JmG at Oct 21 2003, 12:13 AM


----------



## Patrick (Oct 7, 2003)

How do yow make hotwheels Hoppers?? I tried to download J's video..but My PC fucked up and it wont work...


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

how much for one?


----------



## LoLoBuilder (Oct 19, 2003)

question: are those hot wheel hoppers as hard as the 1/24 size hoppers?


----------



## JmG (Feb 19, 2003)

i dont think they are as hard as hot wheels... maybe i put together a picture post to make the easiest hopper...

these are great to use as examples if you are wanting to make your own... just buy this one and use it to make more...

and its $25 w/o switch, $30 with obo shipped


----------



## Patrick (Oct 7, 2003)

I think tou should as well...I would buy one but right now I am a little short on cash. oh well


----------



## JmG (Feb 19, 2003)

i can make you one as soon as you get the $$


----------



## Patrick (Oct 7, 2003)

are they actual hot wheels cars?? cause if so Tell me what to do..I have a ton of hotwheels cars..


----------



## tonedeaf (Jul 17, 2003)

u bars or a t's?

also did you make a whole new frame?

i have a hopper truck, but it stays locked up. when you hit the switch it slams then when you let go it jumps up. hits back bumper


----------



## Patrick (Oct 7, 2003)

how can you make hotwheels hoppers?? I have a lincoln lowrider that I want to make into one but I dont know how...


----------



## JmG (Feb 19, 2003)

the easiest to do and what these are, are the revell 1/64 scale cars... ill show ya later how to.

but hot wheels arent hard at all either...


----------



## JmG (Feb 19, 2003)

you can see the frame in that pic...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

$25, $30 shipped very good price I would say! Car looks clean.


----------



## dissko (Aug 15, 2003)

usin the Lowrider series cars?


----------



## JmG (Feb 19, 2003)

yup


----------



## dissko (Aug 15, 2003)

30 is a little steep...isnt it?


----------



## twin (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dissko_@Oct 22 2003, 04:52 PM
> *30 is a little steep...isnt it?*


 Maybe, but you have to take into consideration the materials: Mabuchi motors hard to come by for some people. The switch. Wire. Plus they want to make a profit off of the sales.


-twin


----------



## JmG (Feb 19, 2003)

i said $25 for car ready to wire to a switch, and $30 with switch...

mainly because motors i bought when i had trouble findin, and cost me some $, and well... thats just like $10 less than what everyone else used to sell for.

and when i ship, i package in small box, all is wrapped safely, and i supply a tracking number (i work at a place that ships ups) 



Last edited by JmG at Oct 22 2003, 05:13 PM


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

$30 is a very good price for something that is handbuild and that is not aviable in any store.
I see you used the axles as they come with the car...or did you made mods to the front?


----------



## JmG (Feb 19, 2003)

just cut the post that lock it, and it has a little stopper to keep it from pullin all the way...

but i got a couple actually hot wheels cars im gonna have to ubar


----------



## JmG (Feb 19, 2003)

heres the 4 hoppers i have sittin here...


----------



## JmG (Feb 19, 2003)

blue impala...


----------



## JmG (Feb 19, 2003)

black riviera... (new)









white riviera...









and pink impala (adjustable rear)


----------



## spec (Sep 17, 2003)

Those are some nice little hoppers :biggrin:


----------



## JmG (Feb 19, 2003)

i tried snappin some shots of the black riviera hoppin, but this is all that came out... its hard takin a pic and hoppin at the same time lol


----------



## dissko (Aug 15, 2003)

heh i got that black riv, and yea, i understand...just mad cuz i dont have 30 bucks, or any money for that matter


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

aren't those the posable ones with the opening trunk?? doesn't look like you modified the chassis at all except for drilling a hole.


----------



## dissko (Aug 15, 2003)

yup....those the ones homie

i got a gold 63, a black rivi, green rivi, purple s-10, and thats it


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

you take paypal?...interstead in getting one very soon


----------



## tonedeaf (Jul 17, 2003)

this my hopper truck, its a little old and chip'd up.


----------



## JmG (Feb 19, 2003)

didnt show for me... i forgot about those other 2, they might need work... im talkin about a green rivi and another impala that are in my closet... i might take those out, tweak em and post em, but i dont know yet... should have some hot wheel ones comin soon, and a delivery sedan


----------



## dissko (Aug 15, 2003)

wouldnt wanna take anything for trade would ya? like....some website graphics?


----------



## JmG (Feb 19, 2003)

no thanks man, i used to design web pages... lookin more for $$... gotta hook up my real car


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

do you do paypal? i want the impala :biggrin:


----------



## JmG (Feb 19, 2003)

i think the blue impala might be sold...

and no i dont paypal, but if you are interested in the blue impala, i can hook up another blue one for ya... pm me


----------



## tonedeaf (Jul 17, 2003)

can u see my pics now


----------



## ur not low89 (Aug 13, 2001)

see that gold caddy u got the in the backdrop

u hook that up for me and ill gladly pay u 30 bucks


----------



## JmG (Feb 19, 2003)

ill do it... let me get it done first, then ill post pics and see if you still interested

and umm give me a couple days, got a busy weekend


----------



## tonedeaf (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tonedeaf_@Oct 22 2003, 09:14 PM
> *this my hopper truck, its a little old and chip'd up.
> 
> 
> ...


 can you guys see the pics now?


----------



## JmG (Feb 19, 2003)

yup... pretty nice!


----------



## dissko (Aug 15, 2003)

JmG, alright bro, just tryin to get tha hook up for my broke ass..


----------



## JmG (Feb 19, 2003)

i understand it man


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

those are tight, makin me wanna build some


----------



## dissko (Aug 15, 2003)

how about...u hook me up with one, then ill give a big long review for everyone...itll boost ur sells by 90%


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

desperate...? :biggrin:


----------



## dissko (Aug 15, 2003)

hmm...yes :biggrin:


----------



## Merry Melodies (Nov 4, 2002)

got any pics on the installs on the poseable hot wheels??


----------



## JmG (Feb 19, 2003)

its just a revell without the back messed with


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

I just built one. With the posable revell 61' impala.

took about 10 Min (glue to dry) and it was finished. Cost me less than $8.00 to build, including the switch.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Try to shoot a small video of the car in action!


----------



## JmG (Feb 19, 2003)

cool man post pics...

i got a video of, just dont have the cables or nothin to upload it lol 



Last edited by JmG at Oct 25 2003, 10:06 AM


----------



## JmG (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 24 2003, 07:34 PM
> *I just built one. With the posable revell 61' impala.
> 
> took about 10 Min (glue to dry) and it was finished. Cost me less than $8.00 to build, including the switch.*


list of what you get...
Car - $2.50
HO Motor - $1.50
Switch - $5
Switch Box - $2
Wires and Connectors $2
Box, Packaging, and Shipping - $3
Total is $16
then i just throw on $10-$15 for building it...

and thats for the $30 deal, without switch, just take off $5

I should have a couple more different types and styles comin out eventually... and im workin on that caddy right now for "ur not low89" 



Last edited by JmG at Oct 25 2003, 10:17 AM


----------



## h-town's playa (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JmG_@Oct 21 2003, 07:21 PM
> *i dont think they are as hard as hot wheels...maybe i  put together a picture post to make the easiest hopper...
> 
> 
> *


yeah can you do that or can u show a pic of the chassis

p.s can you fit a motor on the dub city 59 elco or this 












Last edited by h-town's playa at Oct 25 2003, 01:14 PM


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JmG+Oct 25 2003, 10:15 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JmG @ Oct 25 2003, 10:15 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--1ofaknd_@Oct 24 2003, 07:34 PM
> *I just built one. With the posable revell 61' impala.
> 
> took about 10 Min (glue to dry) and it was finished. Cost me less than $8.00 to build, including the switch.*


list of what you get...
Car - $2.50
HO Motor - $1.50
Switch - $5
Switch Box - $2
Wires and Connectors $2
Box, Packaging, and Shipping - $3
Total is $16
then i just throw on $10-$15 for building it...

and thats for the $30 deal, without switch, just take off $5

I should have a couple more different types and styles comin out eventually... and im workin on that caddy right now for "ur not low89"[/b][/quote]
If you can do it yourself than do so. For those people who can't $30 is a nice price. Just remember that getting all the parts is also time consuming and not everyone knows where to get it from.


----------



## JmG (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town's playa+Oct 25 2003, 12:11 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (h-town's playa @ Oct 25 2003, 12:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--JmG_@Oct 21 2003, 07:21 PM
> *i dont think they are as hard as hot wheels...maybe i  put together a picture post to make the easiest hopper...
> 
> 
> *


yeah can you do that or can u show a pic of the chassis

p.s can you fit a motor on the dub city 59 elco or this 








[/b][/quote]
not real sure... ill have to check ebay for that truck, cause noone in town caries that series of dub city... only the old car stuff.

and thanks a lot jevries!! this dude knows what hes talkin bout


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

i'm buying the blue on from him for 30 because i want to see in person how there done..i learn better from looking at it in person..from then on so i'll be building my own...i think 30 dollars is a pretty good deal...


----------



## JmG (Feb 19, 2003)

thanks man, and thats how i am too, a visual hands on kinda guy lol


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

I might take one the blue impala or just a new hoem but red and white top 

pm please and I can give you 20 shipped or soemthign we will work out something


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

tight cars man do you buy the cars just like that? do you paint them yourself? let me know thanks


----------



## JmG (Feb 19, 2003)

buy em like that, but i can paint too... never tried somethin like that, but im sure with a couple test subjects i could


----------



## ur not low89 (Aug 13, 2001)

u got that caddy done?


----------



## JmG (Feb 19, 2003)

almost... gotta go buy a new file, then it should be done. so next couple days maybe. i been real busy though, my aunt just found out she has cancer


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

money on its way homie


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JmG_@Oct 27 2003, 11:20 PM
> *almost... gotta go buy a new file, then it should be done. so next couple days maybe. i been real busy though, my aunt just found out she has cancer*


 damn I"M SOTTY TO HEAR THAT HOMIE I HOPE SHE GETS BETTER


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JmG_@Oct 20 2003, 11:48 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 omg cool :0 

anyone ever drilled those metal bits that hold the body to the plastic frame but couldnt get the body off after


----------



## twin (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat+Nov 1 2003, 04:47 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (the_cat @ Nov 1 2003, 04:47 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--JmG_@Oct 20 2003, 11:48 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


omg cool :0 

anyone ever drilled those metal bits that hold the body to the plastic frame but couldnt get the body off after [/b][/quote]
:uh: Um yeah, you have to in order to put the motor in unless you buy one of those revell kits.


-twin


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Drill it out with a bigger drillbit......afterwards.


----------



## HighRollaz (Oct 8, 2003)

to bad they dont make air bags for the big trucks


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 1 2003, 07:54 AM
> *Drill it out with a bigger drillbit......afterwards. *


 its a 65 or is it 66 hotwheels rivi.
still in one peice with drilled out rivets. im just gonna leave it like that


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

got any more pics of other models you got? any one?


----------

